# My horseshoe rasp Bowie....



## godogs57 (Dec 20, 2009)

I normally don't post in this forum but thought I'd give it a shot. I make knives in my spare time and currently am closing in on #1000. I see a good number of fellow knifemakers on here and thought I'd share some pics of my stuff.

Here is one I sold yesterday. It is a 50+ year old Nicholson horseshoe rasp file with Sambar stag handle, copper and turquoise furniture for your review. I love working with old files. It gives me a good feeling to make something useful out of an old used up piece scrap piece of metal like this. 

Have a Very Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2009)

That`s a mighty nice knife!


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Nic....you don't know me, but we live just a few miles from you, South of Leesburg. Take care and come see us when you can.


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 20, 2009)

*New Knives*

Very nice looking knife !!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2009)

Good looking Bowie!


----------



## Bking (Dec 20, 2009)

sweet looking knife


----------



## bristol_bound (Dec 20, 2009)

For me, that's one of the finest looking "File Blades" I've ever seen
Hope you'll post more!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 20, 2009)

Very beautiful knife!  Excellent crafting!


----------



## irocz2u (Dec 20, 2009)

nice


----------



## blademan (Dec 20, 2009)

great job on a very nice blade


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 20, 2009)

that's truly an awesome file knife!


----------



## boo (Dec 20, 2009)

Mighty fine work. Post some more, we can never get enough.


----------



## Benji314 (Dec 20, 2009)

I love the way the pattern of the file shows through. Looks GREAT!


----------



## DROP POINT (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice work.Great looking knife!


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 21, 2009)

very sharp looking for sure !!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 21, 2009)

wow that is really beautiful!!


----------



## bg7m (Dec 21, 2009)

That is a very nice Bowie!


----------



## marknga (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow that is a great looking Bowie. Love the stag and torgouise with the copper! I agree with Bristol in that maybe the best looking file blade that I've seen.
Thanks for sharing.... and post more


----------



## moyehow (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice.  I love the way you used an old useless piece of steal and turned it into something not only useful but very beautiful.


----------



## Lightninrod (Dec 21, 2009)

From the mundane(file) to the gorgeous(knife)!


----------



## lightningstrike13 (Dec 21, 2009)

GREAT looking blade !!!!!


----------



## FOREMAN2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

WOW i got goosebumps, is it on the market ?


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 22, 2009)

She's sold Foreman......but I have a few more rasps.....PM me if you want me to get to work on one.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 22, 2009)

That was a mighty fine knife!!!! The tourquise and copper "furniture" was a very beautiful choice. I love the blue of it. The filings of the rasp showing thru is a remarkable touch that adds so much to the overall beauty of the knife. Sir, you do fine fine work. How about making a knife from a special old rasp for someone? Any possibilty of that? Do you make leather sheaths?


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 22, 2009)

Make 'em from "special" ol rasps all the time....would be more than glad to do a comission piece for you. Yes, I make my own sheaths as well. Each sheath is hand made, hand stitched, to fit that individual knife.

PM me anytime.


----------



## joe sangster (Dec 26, 2009)

Beautiful knife , Hank !  Gorgous piece of stag.  We need to visitone of these days.

Joe Sangster


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 26, 2009)

now that is one sweet blade!!!


----------



## F1Rocket (Dec 26, 2009)

That is a work of art!


----------

